# Roberts bicycle info



## WVBicycles (Nov 24, 2016)

I picked up a Roberts bicycle over the summer the previous owner converted it into a single speed the frame is Reynolds 531 fillet brazed. I am curious if anyone has any idea how old the frame set would be . I think Roberts still makes bikes to this day but to find any info on his older ones is tough. Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 24, 2016)

here's a serial no. registry on CR
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Roberts_Chas/C_Roberts_serial_no_Registry.htm

fleshing this out, there is some paper on the CR main page 
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Roberts_Chas/Chas_Roberts_home.htm


----------



## WVBicycles (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------

